
Software and the bogeyman - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/07/software-and-bogeyman.html
======
vezzy-fnord
Though I agree that legacy should not be pejorative, BIND is a rather
difficult example to defend. This is considering its ideal antithesis (djbdns)
exists, which is a point in favor of the original article being criticized
here.

The author's presentation of FOSS being a system that selects for what brings
the most user value isn't exactly true. What becomes popular tends to be
stochastic, and more often than not it's something people are conceptually
content with. That is to say, programmers don't know what they want, they want
what they know.

Yes, complex software is a reality. The problem is we're generally quite bad
at managing it, and end up _complicating_ things. Complexity is intrinsic up
to a point, but complication is the gratuitous complexity caused by improper
or leaky abstraction.

